# Big Baler Tractor Question



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Big Baler guys...I need some assistance. I have an opportunity but will have to bale 3 x 3 big bales...not even sure what to buy, but will be used. Have never used one. Seen them only at a show. Open to thoughts.

Also have a chance to get a good deal on two tractors...a 7030 A/C (130 HP--10,700 lbs) and a 7040 A/C (140 HP -- 11,500) without weights. They have front and rear weights for some extra weight...540/1000 pto and two remotes a piece. They are two wheel drive. The price is good from a gentlemen who is retiring. Know one I personally know in this area has used a 3 x 3 baler or any big square for that matter. 
the question is...
Would they pull a big 3 x 3 baler OK. Would they be heavy enough and have enough hp or would they get beat up...or me for that matter.

Also, not real clued-in to the Allis line...any thing to watch for on these...1974/76 models by the serial numbers? They seem sound, hours on gauges not accurate, one stopped at 3691, the other was replaced and shows 607. little blow-by on the 7030, none on the 704...Need cab kits, tires decent, duals on one. Started right up, everything worked...shifted well...seen them in the fields working earlier this year...mine after harvest if I want them. Entering unknown territory and a big step.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TBrown (Nov 27, 2008)

Dt,

For what it is worth here is my 2 cents worth. I don't think you will be happy pulling a 3x3 with a 140 horse tractor. It works my 185 hp 2594 real hard especially if you get into any kind of hills. The big baler also pushes it around a lot with single rear wheels. You have to be real careful with it. We put calcium in the rear tires and it helped tremendously. If I had the choice I would not put the baler on anything under 175 hp and if at all possible look at a MFWD. Does your opportunity warrent spending 50 grand on a good used baler plus whatever you have to put into a tractor? I would advise against buying a high bale older baler. We had a Hesston 4755 with 40,000 bales through it and had started having problems with it. I have a feeling you will have the same problem we do, our dealer seemed to know just enough to get by but not enough to fix our headaches. After one season with that baler we bit the bullet and bought a new one, haven't regreted it since. What is your baling opportunity? Would you benefit more by having someone come in and custom bale for you for a few years to make sure it will work out for you?

Tyler


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's what we have. They work fine. I wouldn't go bigger because the capacity of the baler is the limiting factor, not the HP. I break shear bolts before I bog the tractors down. Not sure on the HP numbers...you'll have to google that.

2wd CaseIH 7110 in front of a Hesston 8575 (3x3 baler)
4wd CaseIH 7110 in front of a CaseIH 431 (4x3 baler)
4wd CaseIH MX 150 in front of a CaseIH 332 (3x3 baler, weighs 20,000 lbs)


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

DT, we don't have to many 3x3's but from what I have seen 130-140 hp is a good size tractor for that baler. If your pulling a steep grade you just shift down but your smaller tractor might be cheaper than a big horse. It also depends if your pulling an accumulator or not, they do take power and tire print to handle.

AC 7030 or 7040 are good simple tractor much like a JD 30 or 40, or Ford TW series, or IH 66 or 86 serious tractors. If you find a good one and it does what you need, got a good dealer for parts and service it can be a cream puff.

I know serveral Hesston 4755 balers, they work well. One thing to remember is that big balers are a different animal. What you can get by with on rounds or small squares can get you into trouble with big squares. They are not as forgiving on moisture, but they are the best dry hay balers I have ever been around.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

We run 2 3x3 balers. 1st one is pulled with a JD 7700 mfwd - we do have hills here in TN and the tractor has to be put in 4wd to pull the baler up the hills with the tractor weighing close to 19,000. This tractor is 125 pto hp and you would not want anything smaller at all to be comfortable. The other baler we pull with a 225 hp challanger ch55 track tractor. The tractor will bale circles around the other baler due to the hp going up and down the hills and both balers are identical. If we bought again, I would want a minimum of 150 pto hp. Interestingly, The NH dealer told me a story of a guy in Canada who bought a new baler and a 90 hp Kobota tractor. Went over a hill and baler pushed everything down and into a pond. You really want a heavy tractor in front of these balers. A friend of mine pulls with a 150 hp JD 2wd in flat ground and he says he puts his dualls on for hay baling.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A guy over in the next county was using a NH 3x3 baler and had a White 4-210 pulling it. For those who aren't in the know, that's a articulated tractor, weighs in about 22,500 or so and has 210hp. Not sure if he had the duals on it or not. We have one of those tractors ourselves and I could see it wouldn't hardly know a baler was behind it.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

The baler pushed him into a pond? Yikes.

Here's another thought; some landowners are really serious about soil compaction with these big balers and tractors. We have lost acres because of that.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

rank said:


> The baler pushed him into a pond? Yikes.
> 
> Here's another thought; some landowners are really serious about soil compaction with these big balers and tractors. We have lost acres because of that.


Yeah I could see that. Especially this year as wet as it was. I had several fields that went a lot longer getting the first cutting off than I would have liked and even then waiting as long as I did I had areas where the tractor tires sunk in as deep as the lugs on the tires and these were practically new tires.

Was mowing with a Oliver 1855 then and I'm guessing it weighs around 10,000 pounds or so. With as wet as this ground was I could have seen really tearing it up between the weight of a tractor big enough to run a big square baler and the weight of the baler itself.

I think my round baler weighs in at around 5000 lbs with the 1600 Oliver diesel I pull it with being around the 7000 lb area.

One of the reasons I went with a White 2-110 instead of a 2-135 is the 2-110 is a lighter tractor by several thousand pounds but with the 354-4 Perkins it has in it, if I want I can take it up to about a 145 hp or so.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks guys, gives me a lot to think about this coming week. I may look into lease programs just to see what they offer...the sticker shock of bigger tractors and machines is one of my concerns. I hate to go to much out on a limb these days, but I also want to go full-time...so it is a big step. At least what I have is paid for. Good points about the used balers and MFWD. I'll do some more searching and kicking tires this week. The shift will be like starting over. Thanks again


----------



## chadl (Mar 23, 2009)

I would think that 125-150 horse should be plenty for a 3x3 baler. I run a Agco/Hesston 7444 which is the 4x4 on a CaseIh 7140 FWD. I run a little short of horsepower on hills but on fairly flat I can run with the bigger tractors. I dont feel as though I need more weight to keep me under control. This tractor dynoed this spring at 210. I ran a 4760 last fall on same baler which is rated at 175. So I really dont see the need to spend money on high horses if you dont have to. Like Cannon mentioned just might have to drop a gear or two on hills. I dont see the problem in that.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I run a NH BB940 on a Case IH 7220 2-wheel drive. Never really short on power, tractor will bark every time plunger hits though. Would not want anything lighter in front of baler, duals are a must. Your AC's would be fine. One other thing to consider, would be drawbar strength, My 7220 has a lot beefier drawbar than the older 66 and 86 series IH's that I am accustomed to. Also, powershift is great, if available.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Also, powershift is great, if available.


I'm either spoiled or lazy, but unless a tractor has at least a three speed powershift, I won't buy it. The White over/unders seem near bullet proof and I absolutely love the four speed Dynashift in our FWA Massey.

Edit: I'll take that back, neither our JD 400 backhoe or 401C industrial loader has a powershift, but instead they have the power reversers which in my opinion are a must on a loader tractor.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> One other thing to consider, would be drawbar strength


Anyone who has broken a draw bar while baling knows this is *EXCELLENT ADVICE*


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

I saw a quote the other day that only a farmer will hook a $200,000 tractor to a $100,000 planter with a $4 yardsale hitch pin! Don't know where our hitch pin came last year, but we broke one and that can get real expensive in a hurry! These are heavy balers!!!!!!


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

Production Acres said:


> I saw a quote the other day that only a farmer will hook a $200,000 tractor to a $100,000 planter with a $4 yardsale hitch pin! Don't know where our hitch pin came last year, but we broke one and that can get real expensive in a hurry! These are heavy balers!!!!!!


You guys use a draw pin to pull big square balers? I thought they all used a great big bolts and a hammer strap.


----------

